# Pipe-mount TV Bracket



## Les (Apr 2, 2017)

I would like to mount a ~42" LCD TV to a 1.5" balcony rail to serve as a conductor monitor (theatre has no pit, which often puts the orchestra behind the cast). 

Is there an off-the-shelf bracket to use for this purpose? Most of the ones I'm finding are for vertical pipes.


----------



## KeepOnTruckin (Apr 2, 2017)

Les said:


> I would like to mount a ~42" LCD TV to a 1.5" balcony rail to serve as a conductor monitor (theatre has no pit, which often puts the orchestra behind the cast).
> 
> Is there an off-the-shelf bracket to use for this purpose? Most of the ones I'm finding are for vertical pipes.



The Light Source has a pretty simple product that will do the job well:
http://www.thelightsource.com/products/plasma-universal-mount-set-93

Or this option if you want to hang the TV by yourself:
http://www.thelightsource.com/products/tc-plasma-mount-75

You could also take an existing TV mount that you may have already and put some half-couplers through the wall bracket section. (Not off the shelf per se but combining two off the shelf products)
I have also seen two peices of unistrut bolted to the TV and two half couplers attached to the strut.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 2, 2017)

http://1-computerdesks.com/d45_55l_lcd_pole_mount_bracket_for_up_to_45_tvs.html


----------



## Les (Apr 2, 2017)

Ah, those are nice products. I like those Light Source brackets, but our balcony edge has a bit of a "belly" to it, so I'd need to make sure they weren't too long for that. @Amiers, I take it that clamp is adjustable to a certain degree?

I'll admit, I have entertained the idea of drilling 1/2" holes in the plate it's currently on and mounting it to a pair of Mega-Clamps, but figured that might not be kosher.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 3, 2017)

1.25 to 2.5 inch pipe. And the mount 360s.

I would say there are plastic inserts to pipe up. 

Haven't used this product or one before but this gives you a visual and a start point. 

Also I don't see why you couldn't put some mega clamps on a universal bracket that would have pre existing holes for bolting to a right arm or a wall.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 4, 2017)

Test the setup for latency before you start mounting stuff. You may find digital TVs and cameras have too much delay.


----------



## firewater88 (May 10, 2017)

I have 2 mounted on or balc rail. 1 is mounted to the drop down pipe of the projectors with u bolts to a small arm wall mount. Works well. The other one I used a Cheesebrough Pipe Adapter and picked the length of pipe I needed and then to a pole mount tv mount. Works great. Used lightweight LED tv's so there is anot a lot of weight hanging.


----------



## Les (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you all for the wonderful suggestions. I got the TV mounted last month, and I thought I'd give you an update. Turns out, that "LCD TV" was actually a huge, heavy plasma. But, it still worked as expected. I basically took the original mounting plate (which was ~1/8" steel), and drilled two 1/2" holes to accept Mega-Clamps. Here are some before & after pics. There are three safety cables involved: two for the mounting plate and one for the TV itself.

Before:



The Balcony Rail:



After:



Mounting Detail:


----------



## Amiers (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks good Les. Glad it worked out.


----------

